# Looking for a Southern zone club to join



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 5, 2018)

Preferred counties are 1.) Jeff Davis 2.) Wheeler 3.)Telfair 4.) Dodge. But will consider all clubs along the Ocmulgee and Altamaha Rivers as well. Must have a campground. I live in Cobb County.
Please PM me if you have something available.
Thanks, Rich Kaminski


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 18, 2018)

Bump


----------



## finnaddict (Jan 21, 2018)

*Tough area to find lease*

My boys and i have been looking in the same areas but it seems if you do not know a farmer w land theres no one talking.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 6, 2019)

Please move this to current at top of clubs.I am still interested in this area.


----------

